# [split] My tortoise pooped out some white stuff



## BigFire (May 15, 2012)

no, eating dandelions is not ok everyday...


----------



## Rain (May 24, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

Funny I just seen my hatchling do this while soaking the other day and was looking to see anything about it...and now I know I know...tyvm


----------



## wildchild6771 (May 26, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

I've had my desert tortoise for two weeks now, he's urinated the "white stuff" twice. The first time it looked like grated parmesan cheese. Today he did it again and it looked smooth. 

I'm reading all kinds of reasons of why this happens but I'm thinking it's the cause of two things.

1. I've never seen him drink water. I have a nice tray out for him and all he does is step in it. Of course I'm not with him 24/7 but I know enough of his daily activities and this is probably not one of them.

2. I accidentally fed him too much spinach. I was told he could have this just fine, but wasn't aware that it had to be once in a while. He hasn't had any for maybe 5 days now. 

Is there anything I could do different for him? 

What can I do about the water situation? Again, I'm not really sure if he's ever had a drink while he's been with me. 

Am I really supposed to be "soaking" him and would this help? 

I just want to make sure he's okay.


----------



## The three Gs (Jul 11, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

Well, I've never seen my tortoises poop the urate. Is that bad...?


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Jul 14, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*



emysemys said:


> Quoted from The Reptile Channel:
> 
> 
> Tortoises produce urine and urates. Urine is the liquid portion stored in the urinary bladder. Urine contains waste products and toxins that are filtered from the bloodstream. Reptiles also have one more type of excretion product, called urates or uric acid. This is the end product of protein digestion and is also stored in the urinary bladder as a creamy, off-white pasty semi-solid. In reptiles, uric acid is cleared from the bloodstream by the kidneys. When the tortoise urinates, it will pass the liquid urine and the semi-solid urates at the same time. A tortoise may urinate and defecate at the same time, which may leave urate deposits on the fecal material. This will make the feces appear as if it is white or off-white.


----------



## Happy Tortoise (Jul 14, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

My Russian Tortoise went into his water bowl on the first day he arrived and then pooped white stuff that looks like bird stools in his water. Is it differemt?


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 14, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

Sounds like what you saw were urates. Sounds also like your Russian had loose ones, rather then the bad more solid type.


----------



## netz67 (Jul 25, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

my torts all have a cat litter tray in their enclosure with a cut out so they can get in and out of their own accord, i give fresh warm water every morning and place all in , after 10/ 20 mins most have climbed out, if they wee & poo in it i clean it immediately and replace so they can drink if they choose , some times they get out straight away if this occurs i make a habit of making sure they soak at least twice in the week for 20 mins , very rarely in 5 years of having torts have i seen urates ;-)


----------



## SheldonTheTortoise (Nov 4, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

Mine usually does it when he is getting a bath, so that makes sense.


----------



## furandscales (Nov 20, 2012)

*RE: My tortoise pooped out some white stuff*

That's probably pee. That means its dehydrated. Mine does that when I need to soak it or if I haven't soaked it enough lately. She doesn't soak or drink by herself.


----------

